# Speedcraws killing the bass!



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

The little Zoom Ultravibe Sppedcraw has the bass going nuts here now! Several of us hit our "local flow" today, and although a fierce northwest wind made it difficult to stay on points, everyone managed to catch bass, and most of them came on the speedcraw!
Here's a nice one my nephew got early on..








Not a great pic, but you got the picture.. My son and I caught 21 there last Monday. Most, again, on the speedcraw.
Zoom outta pay me for advertising their baits!


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

What color(s)?


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Great stuff!!! I also had a great weekend with them. Took the wife out and to make sure she caught something I tied one of those on for her. Sure enough she caught a couple nice ones.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Mainly green pumpkin. There are several variations, gp blue flake is best, gp magic is great too. Or just plain old green pumpkin. June bug, pumpkin, and watermelon red flake are good too.


----------



## YAK_THE_FLIPPER (Jan 2, 2015)

I am also a fan of the ultravibe speedcraw. I usually get the green pumpkin magic color. I frequently pair it with a strike king bitsy bug jig. I have also had success using a speedcraw as a trailer on a chatterbait.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Green pumpkin Magic accounted for most of the bass we caught the last couple of weeks. Green Pumpkin Blue Fleck is hard to find til around late June for some reason.


----------



## snmcc (Dec 24, 2014)

Stop spreading the news Gander Mountain is sold out.... LOL


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Dicks is constantly having buy three get one free deals on all zoom soft plastics. Two of the colors that have worked best for me this spring are black with blue claws and junebug.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Black and blue are an excellent color combo when the water is chilly. For some reason, I haven't done that well on junebug. But gimme green pumpkin and watch out!


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

How are you guys rigging these? I think I'm gonna try them out


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Texas rigged and Carolina rigged


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Thanks weather permitting I'm gonna give them a go tomorrow


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Let us know how you do. I also rig them Carolina and Texas rigged, but they work great on a shaky head.
Fella caught one yesterday at Lake Jordan on one C rigged that weighed 12 pounds five ounces. Green pumpkin blue flash.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Damn that's a tank


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Jordan has a lot of tanks. Guide Phil Cable once caught a 13.3 and a 14.5 in one day there.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Didn't get much time today before work maybe 45 mins I usually fish weightless so the Texas rig with weight felt different I was using green pumpkin black flake I believe and also tried Alabama craw to no avail. Maybe I was retrieving it wrong? Or should just have used it on a jigheads or weightless?


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Hard to retrieve them wrong other than not giving the fish what they want. Watch a couple of youtube videos on real crayfish and mimic that. If there is an area that I know holds fish I cast way past the area and kinda swim the bait within 4 to 6 feet or so. Then I let it fall and start my presentation. Once you get a feel for it you can start targeting areas that you can't see and still know what to do to make them want the bait!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

You just need to stick with it. This is typically a tough stretch for bass fishing in Ohio. It will be better after the spawn.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Like he said, it can be fished a variety of ways. You can't go wrong with it. Heck, just dragging it on a Carolina or Texas rig makes it kick up a fuss with those flattened, recurved pincers. Hopping it just adds to the action.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Awesome thanks guys gonna stay with them and try again this weekend


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Anyone do well with this dropshotting deep water?


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Never used that application before with it, but it's worked on every other way for me.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Drop shotting cross tail shad from jackall is dynamite


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

My nephew caught 12 largemouth and this hybrid on speedcraws today, the







y'll catch anything!


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

NCbassattack said:


> My nephew caught 12 largemouth and this hybrid on speedcraws today, the
> View attachment 211466
> y'll catch anything!


Heck yeah! They are responsible for 43 largemouths, 1 smallie, 1 walleye, and 1 long nosed gar in my boat today!!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Nice job!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Friend of mine went to Randleman today, and really killed the bass. He got 32 bass, seven over five pounds, and one six+. Most caught on the speedcraw, green pumpkin purple flake. Caught 16 off of a hump in 9 feet of water in just over an hour. The bite let up, he left for a bit, came back, and caught five more, including the big girl. The particular hump he fished is near a junction of the main river channel and a creek that intersects it. Like two bass super highways!


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Awesome!!! Texas rigged I assume 1/4 oz?


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

39 Largemouths for me yesterday out of East Harbor. Just straight green pumpkin color, T-rigged with an 1/8th ounce weight and #2 hook. Most between 1 and 3 pounds, a couple in the 4's and the very last one for the day was this one.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Frankie, nice job! Speedcraw is a beast, ain't it! FWE, Steve caught most on the Carolina rig.


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

Or. You guys using the standard speed craw I see they make a ultra vibe and a super speed craw I haven't tried these yet but will be getting some really like the pincher design


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Ultra vibe speed craw


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

For sure the ultra vibe, the small one. The bigger one will catch fish, but not nearly so well as the uv.
Last year, a friend and I went to Randleman Lake, ranked among the best in the nation. He loves Texas rigging, and uses the Berkley Power worm more than any other bait. Catches lots of nice fish on it too.
Anyway, the fish were being picky that day, after beating the bark off several downed trees, we only had three fish to show for it. I did have one three pound fish I got on a Zoom Ole Monster worm, but that was the only keeper. I finally talked Sam into getting out our C rigs and uvspeedcraws, and ventured to a nice hump where I had done well in the past. This hump has stumps all over it, around nine feet of water at full pool. To make a long story short, we sat on that hump and caught 28 bass in two hours, two being over six pounds. Nearly all were keeper sized. Some people call the little speedcraw a "dink" bait, but it catches lots of large bass.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## jck1961 (Nov 7, 2010)

I've fished the Zoom Ultravibe speedcraw for several years and it is a producer. While it's true that they catch a lot of small fish, they catch bigguns also. I got this one a couple of days ago on the end of a lay-down in about 10 ft of water.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Yeah, they catch big fish too. That's a nice chunk there. I've got several over seven pounds on the uv speedcraw.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Sorry guys....they don't work on sharks. Tried a few times this week as I'm in Hilton Head.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

They'll catch red drum and spotted seatrout..lol


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

No doubt in my mind!!


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

The latest bassmaster tournament was won a speed craw!


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

My wife and I caught another 45 largemouths with them this weekend. One of them lasted for about 8 fish or so. They flat out rock.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

GREAT! They are little killers, bass find them irresistible. I was looking through some old pics today of big bass my son and I had caught the last few years, and most were on the ultravibe speedcraw. Not bad for a dink bait..lol


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm so impressed with Speed Craw, I'm going to give the Utravibe Speed Worm a try too! 15 for less than 4 bucks, why not?


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

They work real well weedless, weightless. Or on a Texas rig. I got a couple bags of them, in dirt and green pumpkin colors.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I like Zoom's Shaky head worm, and the magnum shaky head worm too. Also the magnum trick worm. The mag trick worm is a killer wacky rigged.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Ok, I thought of this thread on Saturday when I caught the following 2 fish on 3 casts: a nice bass and a small muskie, both on the Ultravibe Speedcraw!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That's awesome I haven't caught a musky on a speed craw yet. Looks like you had a fun day.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Good job. Never caught a musky on one either, but here's my list of species that fell to the uv speedcraw.
Large mouth bass
Small mouth bass
Spotted bass
Warmouth
Bluegill
Black crappie
Chain pickerel
Hybrid bass
Roanoke bass
Rock bass

I do know a couple of fellas that have used them in salt water, and have taken flounder, red drum, and spotted sea trout on them.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------

